# Makes the 7th since May



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunday, June 26 ----Spitfire electronic call --- big male pooch --- 10:30 am ---- 88 degrees ---AR 15 m4 bushmaster carbon--- 55gr. hornady --- 72 yrd ? give or take---5th set up 
View attachment coyote.zip


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE!!!!! way to go


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Zip files don't work for me.

Anyone have a solution for that ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done autumnrider. Can't help there Don.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job !! Way to put the smackdown on 'em !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here it is unzipped


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks 220.

Nice job Autumnrider


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

Way to go-you are wearing them out. TTT


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRADS ON THE KILL AR------------Way to Shoot'em dead----------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot, keep nailing them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice job im gonna get me some soon


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A most excellent job, considering all the foliage/woods and close proximity they can get to you unnoticed .


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry about the zipper friends---my partner sent this picture to me on e-mail cause I dont have all the cords and nick nacks to download from my (borrowed) phone....My son used my upgrade, you folks probably know how that is-----I would have downloaded all pics if I had the proper equipment........and yes it is thick, hot with ticks, biting knats and chiggers


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, 220 swift, thanks for getting that pic to show......thanks again


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff man. Way to put em down!


----------

